# Recs for small flat screen tv



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I know bupkiss about flatscreen TVs. I need a small one (<19 inches)for the kitchen. Regular cable. What's Insignia brand?


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

"The Best Buy house brand Insignia can be found on some of the cheapest, er, least-expensive HDTVs available anywhere..."

A quote from a CNET review


----------



## rsa (Dec 9, 2008)

Toshiba has a three current combo LCD/DVD flat tv's that come in kitchen friendly white:

Toshiba 15LV506
Toshiba 19LV506
Toshiba 19LV611U

I have one of the 19 inchers in the kitchen and am pleased with it. Only deficiencies to me are awkward FF/REW of DVD player, slow switching channels (I think its the rule rather than the exception nowadays). When I first got it, I sometimes I wish the volume would go higher (mainly cable HD stations were not as loud as their corresponding analog sister station), but don't find it an issue nowadays.

Check them out on amazon for the reviews.

I was really looking for a quality 9-12" CRT TV to fit a cubbie I have for TV's but without success.


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Go large. 

Sanyo 31.5 inch at Walmart LCD for $398. Zero % finiancing when you open a Walmart Credit Card. Picture Quality looked good.

Steve


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

rsa said:


> I was really looking for a quality 9-12" CRT TV to fit a cubbie I have for TV's but without success.


I would have been quite happy with that...


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

rsa said:


> Toshiba has a three current combo LCD/DVD flat tv's that come in kitchen friendly white:
> 
> Toshiba 15LV506
> Toshiba 19LV506
> ...


How is SD cable on those Tosh's? I've seen some other brands where the smaller, cheaper displays look frightful with standard cable signal.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

droht said:


> How is SD cable on those Tosh's? I've seen some other brands where the smaller, cheaper displays look frightful with standard cable signal.


That's what I noticed last time I looked ( a couple years ago )...


----------



## Maximum kahuna (Mar 5, 2008)

As Ajax said, Insignia is the BB house brand. I have a 32" Plasma Insignia and it blew away all the 32" lcd's for PQ (well maybe except the Sony) and it was cheaper than all of them.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

If you're a costco member, check out your local warehouse or Costco.com. They have some nice priced TVs (<$300) by Vizio and Samsung. 90 day return policy, and they tack on a year for warranty.

http://www.costco.com/Common/Catego...&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&topnav=

I bought two TVs from them earlier this year, and returned one of them after 70 days, and they took it back no questions asked.


----------



## rsa (Dec 9, 2008)

droht said:


> How is SD cable on those Tosh's? I've seen some other brands where the smaller, cheaper displays look frightful with standard cable signal.


SD looks very good on them. It in no way looks frightful and I never have any "yuck, this is bad" moments. Compared to my older midline Sony 27" CRT, I'd say the SD quality is 8+ out of 10.


----------



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool; thanks for the insight. That little Tosh would be great in our kitchen replacing the 20 yr old 9" vcr combo that just won't die.


----------

